# Hot wheels RC Micro's....FAST !!!



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Guys, 
I went to Target the other night and Saw these little Micro FULL function RC cars By Hot Wheels,And I found this Video...WOW these things are very fast.They even have reverse....Check out this Video,but look how small they are,to me smaller than a hot wheel,and alittle larger than a micro machine.





Also here is a close up shot of the Ken Block Car..


----------

